# Night times...



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

We collected our new family member on Sunday and he has been an absolute pleasure EXCEPT at nights when he's in his cage in the kitchen... 

What a racket he makes, like a pack of hounds.!

Any advice how to handle this would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

put the crate in your room right next to the bed... that worked wonders for us... our koda did not like to feel left alone they don't get the name Velcro for nothing


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ear Plugs !!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby howled the first night, I knew she was fed, watered, been outside for a wee etc so she'd be alright .....what I *didn't*know was that she'd got out of the catflap and it was on exit only setting and she couldn't get back in ooops! She did howl for maybe 3 nights on the trot before finally realising that she wasn't gonna get any attention if she howled. Elvis, unlike Ruby, started nights in a crate and apart from howling a bit on the first night we've never had a peep out of him, it may have been easier for him as Ruby was downstairs in her bed in same room as him.
Some people recommend staying with them for a few nights to help the pup settle in, I didn't do that and my two seemed to quickly adapt. Have you put some soft toys and maybe a familiar blanket/old t-shirt in his crate with him Kev?


----------



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Well that's his second night alone over with and whilst he did shout a great deal it was noticeably less than his first night on his own..

We're confident that will be him calming down at nights from here on in.... *crosses fingers, toes, eyes and legs...* :


----------



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on Mitch! We kept Dawkins crate in our room for the first 5 nights so he could settle in. We would bring the crate downstairs during the day for when we needed to put him in it. On the 6th night we moved him downstairs to the family room and have yet to hear a peep from him. Good luck!


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

I wouldn't advise ignoring. They may stop howling but that's just a sign that they've learned whining doesn't work. It's not necessarily a sign of coping with the situation.
I'd advise as others have said with a new puppy, comfort them by having them near your bed and putting your hand down to sniff if they're acting unsettled. Try do this before any whining or disrupting behavior.

They're just wee pups used to curling up next to their mum and siblings, it isn't fair to expect them to just go it alone suddenly. It's pretty common advise so I understand why people do it but you'll get a lot more peace if you take things slow!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

I would second the advice to put the crate in your room. That way you can comfort and later give a firm and calm no if the puppy overly protests. We had our older one in our room until he was one. Now we have our 5 month in with us. Hang in there, it gets better! Congratulations!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

toadnmeme said:


> I would second the advice to put the crate in your room.


I really think this depends on the individual dog. It did not work at ALL with Dexter. Even now, if he can see us but can't touch us/get to us, he gets more upset than if he were just alone. We gave up having his crate in our room within a few days because it was clear it was more upsetting to him. Our weim on the other hand, did great right next to our bed. I think sometimes you just have to try different tactics and see what your pup responds to the best.


----------

